# Are you educated through the public education system?   Just a simple answer (YES) or (NO).



## Mikeoxenormous (Feb 8, 2017)

the deliberate dumbing down of america

Anti-Intellectualism and the "Dumbing Down" of America


> There is a growing and disturbing trend of anti-intellectual elitism in American culture. It’s the dismissal of science, the arts, and humanities and their replacement by entertainment, self-righteousness, ignorance, and deliberate gullibility.


  Are you proud of your education, or did you seek more.


----------



## Penelope (Feb 8, 2017)

Its not a simple yes or no answer according to your poll.


----------



## Penelope (Feb 8, 2017)

andaronjim said:


> the deliberate dumbing down of america
> 
> Anti-Intellectualism and the "Dumbing Down" of America
> 
> ...



Betsy Devos is not going to help those problems. Is that what you are getting at. She plans to expand the Kingdom of God in the US , and is for charter schools and even for profit schools.  Talk about the dumbing down of students.


----------



## PredFan (Feb 8, 2017)

Ms. DeVos will at least try to fix the problem whereas her predecessors only made it worse. Common Core? Wtf?


----------



## bodecea (Feb 8, 2017)

If she makes it so Public schools get CHOICE just like Private and Charter schools do...it would be a good start.


----------



## teapartysamurai (Feb 8, 2017)

Yes, but I was educated in the public schools before they were destroyed by liberalism.

For example we were required to study the Constitution, American History, learn cursive, and even have a test on the Bill of Rights.

Further the 10 commandments was in every class room, and we started our class day with prayer.

Compare that to what kids learn today.


----------



## teapartysamurai (Feb 8, 2017)

The Dumbing down of America.

When I went to school we have prayer, 10 commandments and kids could read, WELL, by the first grade.

Compare that to the ignorants that come out now that think Global Warming is science.

You butthurt liberals are just upset, kids will get real educations like they used to.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Feb 8, 2017)

PredFan said:


> Ms. DeVos will at least try to fix the problem whereas her predecessors only made it worse. Common Core? Wtf?



Please explain what you believe common core to be.  WTF is not an answer, at least those for those proficient in the English Language Arts.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Feb 8, 2017)

Yes.

I went to public school in the Bronx when we read Dickens and Dante. 

The only purpose served by today's Public schools is to manufacture the latest generation of uneducated, uninformed, unemployable, government dependent Democrat voter. And at that they've been a phenomenal success


----------



## Wry Catcher (Feb 8, 2017)

I attended public schools from K to graduate school.  I have also taken Jr. College Classes at Public Colleges over the years unrelated to my undergraduate major or graduate degree, for example on Real Estate, Tai Chi, Management and Budget and Public Speaking.

At 13 I completed Confirmation in the Catholic Faith.

I remember taking the Pledge of Allegiance every morning in Elementary School, and even the day these two words were added, "Under God"; the first effort of an on going effort to indoctrinate and brainwash.

I learned of the 10 Commandments in Catechism, not in a public school which would be improper, IMO.  Values, proper behavior, keeping one's hand off of others, respect for others and their opinions (something teapartysemurai apparently did get) were enforced and usually without making the offender feel that they were a bad person or might go to hell for their action or inaction.


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 8, 2017)

Did anyone ask if that was apples or oranges before they answered?  We need to separate those folks out.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 8, 2017)

teapartysamurai said:


> The Dumbing down of America.
> 
> When I went to school we have prayer, 10 commandments and kids could read, WELL, by the first grade.
> 
> ...


Isn't it amazing that the 10 commandments cause children to be able to read.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 8, 2017)

PredFan said:


> Ms. DeVos will at least try to fix the problem whereas her predecessors only made it worse. Common Core? Wtf?


Tell us what Common Core is.


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 8, 2017)

Isn't it amazing that the 10 commandments cause children to be able to read.[/QUOTE]

Well you DO have to read them in order to memorize them.


----------



## PredFan (Feb 8, 2017)

Wry Catcher said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Ms. DeVos will at least try to fix the problem whereas her predecessors only made it worse. Common Core? Wtf?
> ...



Since you are known to be functionally illiterate, I'll try to explain in as simple terms as I can. The last part of the above post could be said another way: OMG Common Core? Are you kidding me? It's an example of how stupid Ms. DeVos' predecessors were.

You are far from proficient in anything, let alone the language arts.


----------



## PredFan (Feb 8, 2017)

bodecea said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Ms. DeVos will at least try to fix the problem whereas her predecessors only made it worse. Common Core? Wtf?
> ...



Go fuck yourself. We both know what it is.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Feb 8, 2017)

PredFan said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



Ad Hominem Alert ^^^

BTW, common core is an educational initiative in the United States that details what K–12 students should know in English language arts and mathematics at the end of each grade.

It was once labeled "back to basics" before being politicized by the Right Wing.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Feb 8, 2017)

PredFan said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



Predfan has no clue what common core is, he beleives only what he has been told to believe by RW radio and tv talking heads.  But that's only one thing of many he fails to comprehend.


----------



## OldLady (Feb 8, 2017)

andaronjim said:


> the deliberate dumbing down of america
> 
> Anti-Intellectualism and the "Dumbing Down" of America
> 
> ...


Public ed all the way, including my Bachelor Degree, and I am pretty damned smart, imo.  They taught me how to read so I could learn some more, and how to question what I hear.  We're not dumbing down education.  It's a problem of trying to educate everyone to the same level.  Can't be done.  But America has always had an anti-intellectual bent.  None of that European gobble-dee-gook for us.   Almost sounds like you, as a matter of fact.


----------



## OldLady (Feb 8, 2017)

teapartysamurai said:


> The Dumbing down of America.
> 
> When I went to school we have prayer, 10 commandments and kids could read, WELL, by the first grade.
> 
> ...


Jesus.  How old ARE you?


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Feb 8, 2017)

One of the many benefits of my advancing age is that I can say I received an education at public schools before they were dumbed down.

 I am thankful that I developed the critical thinking skills necessary to avoid all this childish Cowboys and Indians shit most here play where politics is little more than an exercise in finger-pointing.


----------



## PredFan (Feb 8, 2017)

Wry Catcher said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



At least I know how to read, moron.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Feb 8, 2017)

OldLady said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > the deliberate dumbing down of america
> ...


Old lady must of grown up back when the Pledge of Allegiance didn't offend you.  Also back then they taught you, reading, writing and arithmetic, where now they teach you the Ways to be a Commie, how to Riot in the streets without being arrested, "DIVERSITY" Training and teaching kids how to have safe sex at the age of 7.  Well Old one, I for one was a product of public education, tried 1/2 year of college and became a burger flipper at McD's.  I was a great short order chef, but after 2 years of cooking, I realized that this was a no where job, and instead of feeling like a sorry ass liberal (You didn't build that) I joined the US military to get skills.  During that time, my skill sets grew to the point I was able to make a very wealthy job overseas making uber profits while paying very little in taxes.  Today, most of those who finish college end up in part time jobs, where they don't have skills, and their education is as worthless as the parchment the degree is printed on.  Some haven't even achieved that , see video below.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 8, 2017)

Yes...went to public school and a public university

They did a great job and some of my teachers have had a significant impact on my life


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 8, 2017)

Wry Catcher said:


> Ad Hominem Alert ^^^
> 
> BTW, common core is an educational initiative in the United States that details what K–12 students should know in English language arts and mathematics at the end of each grade.
> 
> It was once labeled "back to basics" before being politicized by the Right Wing.



Except it was not back to basics at all.


----------



## esthermoon (Feb 8, 2017)

YES


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 8, 2017)

Wry Catcher said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Those who are knocking common core could obviously benefit from more of it


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Feb 8, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Those who are knocking common core could obviously benefit from more of it




 I see the resistance to the science of evolution in much the same way.

Those who deny it are just pissed that it hasn't affected them, yet.


----------



## OldLady (Feb 8, 2017)

andaronjim said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...


My son also went the military route and he's not wealthy but he is a good provider for his family and can retire young enough to start another career and collect two checks.  There's certainly nothing wrong with that.  In my case, to do what I wanted to do, I had to attend four years of college.
I can assure you though that the silliness you believe is happening all over the country in public schools is *not true.  * Kids are still learning to read write and do 'rithmetic.  Common core curriculum emphasizes critical thinking (I know--I work with the curriculum).   Sex education is being taught just prior to puberty (same as when we got our talk about menstruation and the boys got their talk about whatever they talk about).  It is a good thing since kids will experiment and want to be so grown up and they'll get involved in sex whether they're supposed to or not.  Best they not get sick or pregnant from the experience.
Just because higher education wasn't a good fit for you, and fortunately wasn't necessary for your success, doesn't mean it isn't good for anyone.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Feb 8, 2017)

Eyz edjakated pubklee. Howz doz I vot in yourz pole?


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 8, 2017)

My children went to public schools and I found most of the teachers to be caring and creative. Both struggled in grammar school but were able to catch up and eventually excel due to some caring teachers who were willing to spend time with them

I have a great admiration for the teaching profession and think they are a major positive force in our society




.


----------



## PredFan (Feb 8, 2017)

I have 5 daughters. The youngest two were in private schools until the 9th grade. When they got to high school they were in the top of all their classes. I only wish I'd have known to give the older three the same advantage.

American children are losing ground, we are spending more and more money and our children are getting dumber and dumber. I don't know if Ms. DeVos can fix the system but I know she cannot do worse.


----------



## Eloy (Feb 8, 2017)

andaronjim said:


> the deliberate dumbing down of america
> 
> Anti-Intellectualism and the "Dumbing Down" of America
> 
> ...


There is certainly plenty of dopes around. Not mentioning any names.


----------



## danielpalos (Feb 8, 2017)

Penelope said:


> Its not a simple yes or no answer according to your poll.


just right wing, special pleading, while proclaiming they are for the "gospel Truth" of any argument.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Feb 8, 2017)

OldLady said:


> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> > The Dumbing down of America.
> ...



I'd suggest an edit:  "How old ARE you, mentally"?


----------



## Wry Catcher (Feb 8, 2017)

PredFan said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



Ah ha, but can you comprehend what you read?  "See spot run" might very well challenge you.


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 8, 2017)

Penelope said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > the deliberate dumbing down of america
> ...





None of what you mentioned equates to "dumbing down."


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Feb 8, 2017)

Eloy said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > the deliberate dumbing down of america
> ...


You know, when it comes to getting a college degree and myself being compared to them, I am glad I didn't waste GOOD money on such a worthless cause.  Just love it when some dolt who doesn't know me(as I didn't vote for Obama twice) would call me a dope.

Bet the guy didn't even look at his politicians in the linked youtube video, who if they are smarter than their constituents , what are their constituents like in the below video?


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 8, 2017)

teapartysamurai said:


> Yes, but I was educated in the public schools before they were destroyed by liberalism.
> 
> For example we were required to study the Constitution, American History, learn cursive, and even have a test on the Bill of Rights.
> 
> ....




That all still goes on today except for the cursive, which is useless.


----------



## Eloy (Feb 8, 2017)

andaronjim said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...


You are glad about not getting a college education. For others, going to college opened up a world of learning and helped them get employment in a profession they wanted.
One thing you can be sure of: No one can ever take away your education.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Feb 8, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, but I was educated in the public schools before they were destroyed by liberalism.
> ...


in the day of technology, writing pretty much as become a thing of the past, but, and liberals have big butts, what if the US power grid gets a EMP that puts it out of commission for a few years?  Many will die, and how will we communicate?  Smoke signals, or tom tom? Many have no clue how to write.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Feb 8, 2017)

Eloy said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...


Just because I didn't finish college doesn't mean I didn't get an education.  But of course being that you are college educated, you knew that already, right?  There are many ways to become learned, some by reading many books, doing technical work, and traveling the world.  Have you been to Saudi Arabia, Qatar, Bahrain, Egypt, Hong Kong, Germany, France, England, Denmark, or the U.A.E?


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 8, 2017)

andaronjim said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...



Too bad you couldn't cut it

But claiming you have as good an education as someone who could cut it is almost as good


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Feb 8, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> My children went to public schools and I found most of the teachers to be caring and creative. Both struggled in grammar school but were able to catch up and eventually excel due to some caring teachers who were willing to spend time with them
> 
> I have a great admiration for the teaching profession and think they are a major positive force in our society
> 
> ...


My daughter is going to be a teacher, but I told her it would be better to teach in the private industry instead of the propaganda machine call public education.  She has seen what colleges are producing for future public schools, and it scares the begeezus out of her.  I told her for one of her classes, she would wear her brothers lamb skin leather coat and eat a slim jim during class.  Ah yep, the dumbing down of America continues....

Teach - Be a Teacher for Animal Rights


> Teaching about animal rights is one of the most effective ways of opening minds to the nature of animals and of getting people to question how humans should treat animals. This is especially true when educating children. The field is new and open and you need not be a certified teacher to teach animal rights, although if you choose to teach through an establishment they might require some prerequisite.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Feb 8, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...


I don't know, I can cut it pretty well, while I was in Saudi Arabia, I learned ways to not have to pay extra taxes like Warren Buffet.  Does that count as education?  I can fix A-10s, F-15s, and F-16s aircraft, does that count as being educated?  I can manage office buildings keeping them running for the occupants with proper cooling, heating, lighting, and other necessities for people to work in, would that rate as somewhat knowledgeable?  Just trying to figure out how your education is better than mine.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 8, 2017)

andaronjim said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > My children went to public schools and I found most of the teachers to be caring and creative. Both struggled in grammar school but were able to catch up and eventually excel due to some caring teachers who were willing to spend time with them
> ...



Good for her

You should be proud


----------



## PredFan (Feb 8, 2017)

Wry Catcher said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



Hey stupid, that's why I ALWAYS have to explain things to you. You cannot understand what you read. Like I just had to do at the start of this increasingly tedious conversation.


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 8, 2017)

andaronjim said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > teapartysamurai said:
> ...






That's not true.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Feb 8, 2017)

PredFan said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



LOL  Do I need to once again explain to you the Theory of Holes?  Stop digging, and without reading and quoting the definition of common core, explain what you have been told to believe common core entails?


----------



## Eloy (Feb 8, 2017)

andaronjim said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...


Some believe in the university of life.
I have been to some of the places you mentioned.


----------



## Bleipriester (Feb 8, 2017)

We had only one subject:

Tolerance


----------



## PredFan (Feb 8, 2017)

Wry Catcher said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



That wasn't what the discussion was about you illiterate idiot. Go fuck yourself, your stupidity is boring me.
Dismissed.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Feb 8, 2017)

PredFan said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



So clear, so concise, so credible, so ..... much for sarcasm, PredFan is too childish, to dishonest and too ignorant to ever be believable.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Feb 9, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


I am and will support her decision all the way.  She also has said that she plans to home school when she starts having kids.  My daughter is a genius.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Feb 9, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Please explain what isn't true?  In my statement I had talked about a few events, which ones aren't true?


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Feb 9, 2017)

Wry Catcher said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...


Damn, you sound like Obama trying to defend his failed policies.  And we know how Truthful that guys was.

252 Documented Examples of Barack Obama’s Lying, Lawbreaking, Corruption, Cronyism, etc.


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 9, 2017)

andaronjim said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...




"Many don't know how to write."


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Feb 9, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


I didn't say all, I said many don't know how to write, all they know how to do is thumb keys on their phones.  That isn't writing but spell check and grammar check, but even those have problems at time.


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 9, 2017)

andaronjim said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...





Provide proof that people who text are incapable of writing on paper.


----------



## depotoo (Feb 9, 2017)

It is anything but.  Lol





Wry Catcher said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Feb 9, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Opinion | Why Americans can’t write


> It’s no secret that *many* Americans are lousy writers. Just ask any college professor or employer, including those at prestigious institutions. With the advent of e-mail, writing ability has become more important than ever, and writing deficiencies have become increasingly apparent.
> 
> Surely one reason so many Americans lack writing skills is that, for decades, most U.S. schools haven’t taught them. In 2011, a nationwide test found that only 24 percent of students in eighth and 12th grades were proficient in writing, and just 3 percent were advanced.


 Noticed how I highlighted and underlined "MANY". Not all but many are lousy writers.  How can someone be proficient at writing when machines do all their thinking?


----------



## depotoo (Feb 9, 2017)

You do realize at one time Latin was required in some school districts.  Think Tx.  Reading of the classics was a requirement as well.  Schools have been dumbed down so more pass, rather than fix why more don't pass.  Many schools today don't even offer algebra II!





OldLady said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > the deliberate dumbing down of america
> ...


----------



## bodecea (Feb 9, 2017)

depotoo said:


> You do realize at one time Latin was required in some school districts.  Think Tx.  Reading of the classics was a requirement as well.  Schools have been dumbed down so more pass, rather than fix why more don't pass.  Many schools today don't even offer algebra II!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I took Latin my freshman year in HS...but there were only 6 of us in the class so they dropped it the next year and I had to start my foreign language requirements again.   Still have some of it after all these decades.  And yes, it was a public school...small rural district at the time.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 9, 2017)

andaronjim said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...


I remember a time when "lousy" was considered a lazy slang word not to be used in correct English grammar.


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 9, 2017)

depotoo said:


> ...
> I took Latin my freshman year in HS...but there were only 6 of us in the class so they dropped it the next year and I had to start my foreign language requirements again.   Still have some of it after all these decades.  And yes, it was a public school...small rural district at the time.




Latin class is not the measure of intellectual achievement.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Feb 10, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...


Was my post sufficient enough to make my point.  Again I never said that "ALL" but "MANY" were having trouble writing, why I see it everyday with a certain class of people.

Inner city folks spelling
Amblance
Axe me a question
Our planet Earf.
This is intentional as the liberal elite white folk(like Chelsea Clinton) will end up getting a better job because her/his/its(want to be gender correct there) education from the elite Washington DC school is 100x better than the failing public schools of the same city.  It is and always will be such because of the Slave Masters way of the Southern White Democrats to prevent black people from being their equal.

Slavery and the Making of America . The Slave Experience: Education, Arts, & Culture | PBS


> Fearing that black literacy would prove a threat to the slave system -- which relied on slaves' dependence on masters -- whites in many colonies instituted laws forbidding slaves to learn to read or write and making it a crime for others to teach them.


 This is why Ben Carson a very well educated person, is a threat to the Democrat party and is called Uncle Tom, Oreo, and other liberal derogatory terms.  Wouldn't that make the liberals, RACISTS?


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 10, 2017)

bodecea said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > You do realize at one time Latin was required in some school districts.  Think Tx.  Reading of the classics was a requirement as well.  Schools have been dumbed down so more pass, rather than fix why more don't pass.  Many schools today don't even offer algebra II!
> ...



My school also offered Latin up till the mid 70s. There were only a few students who took it
At the time, Latin was looked at as a "universal language"
Today, that universal language is English


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Feb 10, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > depotoo said:
> ...


So why is it that the liberals in this country, don't want people who come here legally and illegally to learn that universal language?  Why is it that there is now Spanish, Mandarin, and other languages being forced upon US?  Because like the old Democrat slave masters of the south, when you keep people ignorant of what is going on in this country then they are treated like 2nd class citizens or paid slavery.  Thank you Rightwinger for at least being honest about why Trump won.  "Borders", "*Language*", and "Culture".


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 10, 2017)

andaronjim said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Snowflake still whining about "Press 1 for English"


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Feb 10, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Damn , last link you said "English was the universal language" then go right back to your Racist ways.  Typical, just typical.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 10, 2017)

andaronjim said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...



Doesn't mean everyone speaks it, only that of all the languages in the world, it provides a common base

Now....lets see you pout and whine "Why do I have to press 1 for English?"

Come on, Snowflake...you can do it


----------



## jillian (Feb 10, 2017)

andaronjim said:


> the deliberate dumbing down of america
> 
> Anti-Intellectualism and the "Dumbing Down" of America
> 
> ...



educated people don't vote for people like the orange sociopath


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Feb 10, 2017)

jillian said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > the deliberate dumbing down of america
> ...


Wise people don't vote for a crooked failed vagina who used funds from a Charitable Organization to make her and her family uber wealty.  We know better, but that just proves educated people may be book, smart but not very wise.  And that means you liberals , the stupidest people in the universe.  Keep on justifying your existence and you will push more US independent citizens to the right as is seen daily.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Feb 10, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


It must of really pissed you off, knowing that the Orange One had more states voting for him than all the people in the failed states of California and New York could pull together.  And still you whine about why people have moved away from your immoral ways, because they want someone who will bring Borders, Language and Culture back to the US while removing the scum of other countries out of this soon to be Great Country again.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 10, 2017)

andaronjim said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...



Good God Snowflake!

What does that have to do with teaching Latin in our schools?

Me:  Our School used to teach Latin and now English is more of a Universal language
You:  Ha ...Ha ...Trump won


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Feb 10, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


These same people who are balling their heads off because their vagina candidate lost, proves that the public education system has failed.  When our side loses, we MAN up take the loss, then start to work on getting the US back on track.  While your side is out there burning down buildings, punching women, and threating the blue line who want to stop the felonies these "educated" people have committed.    Are you feeling that rage again, when it is pointed out how stupid your side is?


----------



## L.K.Eder (Feb 10, 2017)

andaronjim said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...


must of, eh? lol


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 10, 2017)

andaronjim said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...



Doesn't look that way does it Snowflake?

You are the one complaining about "Press 1 for English"


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 10, 2017)

andaronjim said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > depotoo said:
> ...



Your original post did not talk about "having trouble writing" in terms of proficiency or grammatical accuracy. You suggested that many people are literally incapable of communicating in written form because they were not taught cursive.


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 10, 2017)

andaronjim said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > depotoo said:
> ...




The above are examples of poor elocution (and/or a reference to Ebonics as spoken), not an inability to communicate in written form.


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 10, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > depotoo said:
> ...




I think you mean lingua franca.


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 10, 2017)

andaronjim said:


> ...  Why is it that there is now Spanish, Mandarin, and other languages being forced upon US?  ....




Huh???????


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 10, 2017)

jillian said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > the deliberate dumbing down of america
> ...





Ow! It still hurts!


----------



## Lewdog (Feb 10, 2017)

Actually I went to public school but because I tested so high on the Iowa Tests... I was picked to join the TAG program where I went to a different school once a week where we got to do all kinds of independent projects and go on special field trips to place like COSI and other museums and planetariums.  I also would go to the math and reading classes in the grade ahead of mine.  So though it was public education, I did a lot more.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Feb 10, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...



No, but it could be the gateway to learning French, Spanish, Italian, and Portuguese with relative ease.


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 10, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > depotoo said:
> ...




Not really.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Feb 10, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



How so? All those languages have a Latin base.


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 10, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...



That doesn't necessarily give a native speaker of a non-Romance language like English much more of a leg up than the experience of learning any other language would. The Latin that is taught in schools is based on the High Latin that well-educated Patricians in Rome would have used for writing. The Latin that formed the basis of many Latinate languages spoken today was Vulgar Latin, which differed in grammar, pronunciation, and vocabulary to a significant degree.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Feb 10, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...




Fair enough point. I know that once you learn one, it's a lot easier to understand or learn the others.


----------



## yiostheoy (Feb 10, 2017)

andaronjim said:


> the deliberate dumbing down of america
> 
> Anti-Intellectualism and the "Dumbing Down" of America
> 
> ...


Catholic private schooling here.

Nuns armed with rulers smacking your hands.

Mother superiors who could suspend you for 3 days.

Priests who could swat your butt with a big paddle.

Once I kicked a miscreant Catholic kid from New Orleans in his nuts twice for punching me in the head.  That cost me 3 spats.  Him too.  Then we had to shake hands.  We never fought again but never spoke again to each other either.

For math we had to learn set theory in 3rd Grade.

Then in 8th Grade we had to learn Cartesian Philosophy in order to understand Cartesian planes.

These nuns and priests were really smart and they taught us well.


----------



## yiostheoy (Feb 10, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...


And Latin has a GREEK base.  Don't forget it.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Feb 10, 2017)

yiostheoy said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Ok, Malakkia


----------



## yiostheoy (Feb 10, 2017)

teapartysamurai said:


> Yes, but I was educated in the public schools before they were destroyed by liberalism.
> 
> For example we were required to study the Constitution, American History, learn cursive, and even have a test on the Bill of Rights.
> 
> ...


In Catholic private schools they emphasize the teaching of Jesus and NOT the teachings of Moses.

After The Lord's Prayer (which is a part of every Catholic mass on every Sunday) first thing, we then stood and pledged allegiance to the US Flag including "one Nation under God".


----------



## Lewdog (Feb 10, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...




Funny... I used to be friends with some Greek guys at Ohio State University... they used to say that a lot.  Of course they also would say Poutsa too.


----------



## yiostheoy (Feb 10, 2017)

bodecea said:


> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> > The Dumbing down of America.
> ...


It is much more fruitful to focus on Jesus' Golden Rule and top 2 commandments than the Jewish 10.

Especially since some of the Jewish 10 are XXX-rated (thou shalt not swap wives) or violent (thou shalt not bludgeon thy neighbor or brother to death).  You need to read these in Hebrew to fully understand them.  "Adultery" and "murder" are English words that did not exist in 1450 BCE.


----------



## yiostheoy (Feb 10, 2017)

OldLady said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > the deliberate dumbing down of america
> ...


I knew it !!!


----------



## yiostheoy (Feb 10, 2017)

Dogmaphobe said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Those who are knocking common core could obviously benefit from more of it
> ...


Catholicism has accepted evolution whereas Protestantism has not.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 11, 2017)

Our public school system has been the great equalizer in our society

It is the only path for most to improve their station in life

No wonder conservatives are trying to tear it down


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 11, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> ...
> 
> No wonder conservatives are trying to tear it down




More empty hyper-partisanship.


----------



## Muhammed (Feb 11, 2017)

I attended public schools K-12 but since I was a "gifted" child, with the exception of foreign language classes (4 years of Latin, 2 years of Spanish and 2 years of German) the subject matter was just a bunch of stuff I had already taught myself long ago.

The most valuable things formal schooling taught me were during school sponsored sports. Especially football. I played on the school football teams from the 3rd grade through the 12th grade. Football and other team sports focus on using teamwork to achieve goals.. When young students spend several years playing on football teams, by the time they graduate and hit the job market, teamwork is practically second nature them.

Another way that football gave me an advantage in the job market was that the experience of being the defensive captain all through high school taught me leadership skills. I credit my leadership skills honed playing high school football with helping me quickly advance into leadership positions at every company I've worked for throughout my career.

Also, being is good physical shape is never a disadvantage in any career.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 11, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...



Hardy....it is Conservatives who want to tear down our public school educatoion. Conservatives who oppose funding higher education. conservatives cutting school budgets around the country


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 11, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...






Disingenuous on every point, and you know it.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 11, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Show me anywhere in the country where conservatives tried to raise the education budget and liberals opposed them


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 11, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...






Typical liberal, can't see outside the blinders. Just throwing more money has NEVER been the solution to educational issues.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 11, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Money buys computers, books, smaller class sizes, better teachers
No school gets better with less funding

Now...show where conservatives have ever recommended more funding and been opposed by liberals


----------



## longknife (Feb 11, 2017)

andaronjim said:


> the deliberate dumbing down of america
> 
> Anti-Intellectualism and the "Dumbing Down" of America
> 
> ...



I went to school in the -50s when they taught us real subjects.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 11, 2017)

longknife said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > the deliberate dumbing down of america
> ...



Computer Science?


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 11, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




 You literally cannot bring yourself to frame the issue in any other way than throwing more tax dollars at a problem! You cannot override your programming!


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 12, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



It is the most objective way to measure comittment to education

You can't argue that funding has nothing to do with the quality of education


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 12, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




  You really can't think outside the programming. Liberal thought control sure works well on the simple-minded.


----------



## miketx (Feb 12, 2017)

I was educated in flyover country rube school.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Feb 12, 2017)

Putting all the blame and failure on public schools and the government should stop...

The failure in educating the next generation start with the parent and not the school or government...

When I was a lad my Uncle would work with me daily after school while also adding in more material to help me further in my education...

Now many of you can write about your college days but after finishing High School I opted for a stint in the Navy instead to further my hard knocks education and never regretted it!

I have since worked for electronics companies, Geo Engineering firms, and Rehab Centers with very limited education...

Now let admit most parents fail their kids in life because of the lack of interest in their child or children education and want to blame the public education system for not raising the child properly but in the end it is the parent job to educate their child and not the government job.

You want your child to be taught at a private school then pay for it or get a sponsor for your child and if that is not possible then help your child by working with them while they attend public school...

Parents need to be more responsible and yet many refuse because they're too lazy to be part of their child educational growth and this is why the next generation will fail in life.

So the buck stops with the parent!

You want them to learn proper penmanship then teach them...

You want them to be ahead of other children in math, again teach them.

You want them to learn more about history then teach them.

Parents need to fill in the gap where the system fails the child and if not then the failure is on you!

Note:

The op'er poll was slanted to get the result they wanted... Public Education can work if parents would take more active roles in their child education...


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 12, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


You really can't think outside of simplistic Republican solutions

I know how to fix education.......cut salaries and funding


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 12, 2017)

miketx said:


> I was educated in flyover country rube school.




Is that where they make those cubes?


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 12, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




You have nothing to base that statement on other than frustration at the limitations of your programming.


----------



## miketx (Feb 12, 2017)

Yes. You solve one and it makes you smrt!


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 12, 2017)

miketx said:


> Yes. You solve one and it makes you smrt!



I must be doing something wrong. Mine always turn into circles.


----------



## miketx (Feb 12, 2017)

Maybe you are dyslexic like this guy?


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 12, 2017)

miketx said:


> Maybe you are dyslexic like this guy?
> 
> 
> View attachment 111893




That guy hates Gilligan's Island!


----------



## miketx (Feb 12, 2017)

That's what I thought. And then you got that gottdam professor tearing up shit.


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 12, 2017)

miketx said:


> That's what I thought. And then you got that gottdam professor tearing up shit.




Yeah! We should just ship them all back to....oh, never mind.


----------



## Lewdog (Feb 12, 2017)

I think if more female teachers would give Billy Madison type tutoring test scores would go up.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Feb 12, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Ad Hominem Alert ^^^
> ...



Really, what evidence do you have to support this very broad opinion?  Emphasis in the schools my kids attended focused on reading, computation and writing.  As early as the third grade my son's were doing book reports, silent reading periods and learning math not by rote but by application.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Feb 12, 2017)

andaronjim said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...



Most colleges and universities require a Reading and Composition set of courses (English 101 & 102) for incoming freshman which are designed to provide a solid foundation in reading, writing and critical thinking.  Passing them is a prerequisite for continued matriculation.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Feb 12, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > depotoo said:
> ...



True.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Feb 12, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...



I disagree.  The appointment of the new Sect. of Education and the Republican effort to do away with that Dept., the attacks on Common Core, and the efforts to pack local school boards with political partisans seems to be an effort to achieve power and control over the minds and hearts of students.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Feb 12, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



But not providing the proper physical environment, guidance counseling, sufficient numbers of teachers to reduce class size, books for each student, and in some places a lack of HVAC and security, all and more handicap students and could be remedied by funding.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Feb 12, 2017)

miketx said:


> I was educated in flyover country rube school.



That was evident from your very first post.


----------



## NoNukes (Feb 12, 2017)

teapartysamurai said:


> Yes, but I was educated in the public schools before they were destroyed by liberalism.
> 
> For example we were required to study the Constitution, American History, learn cursive, and even have a test on the Bill of Rights.
> 
> ...


You should read this article before you go pointing fingers. You  are mentioned in it.


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 12, 2017)

andaronjim said:


> the deliberate dumbing down of america
> 
> Anti-Intellectualism and the "Dumbing Down" of America
> 
> ...


My brother went to public school and he's a VP of a fortune 500 company. He also went to MSU. Isn't that a public university?


----------



## NoNukes (Feb 12, 2017)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Yes.
> 
> I went to public school in the Bronx when we read Dickens and Dante.
> 
> The only purpose served by today's Public schools is to manufacture the latest generation of uneducated, uninformed, unemployable, government dependent Democrat voter. And at that they've been a phenomenal success


You should read the article. You are mentioned.


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 12, 2017)

Wry Catcher said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...





Wry Catcher said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...





Wry Catcher said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




False premise. Proposing to change the funding, structure, and/or administration of a system that is not working up expectations does not equate to a desire to "destroy" it. One does not propose ways to improve a system one wishes to destroy.


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 12, 2017)

NoNukes said:


> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, but I was educated in the public schools before they were destroyed by liberalism.
> ...


It's hard to discuss the honest truth with cons because they can't think beyond the talking points.

Truth is the difference between public and private school are the parents and kids, not the teachers.

If public school parents and kids are slackers and don't care, how is that the schools fault.

Republicans may be right. Maybe if people pay for school they tend to care more about what they are getting.

This might also discourage poor people from having kids they can't afford. Public school is free daycare for poor Americans.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Feb 12, 2017)

NoNukes said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Yes.
> ...



The Democrat Party is the only entity that benefits from "anti-Intellectualism".

The only way your brand of Fascism functions is by thriving on people who don't understand government, taxation or freedom and Liberties; you convince them that being uneducated and government dependant is a blessing.

USMB has completely demolished the notion that the Modern Left is even in the same Universe as "Intellectual"


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Feb 12, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> > teapartysamurai said:
> ...



What you get is the sum of what you pay for plus how much you're willing to put into it


----------



## miketx (Feb 12, 2017)

Wry Catcher said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > I was educated in flyover country rube school.
> ...


What did my first post state?


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 12, 2017)

CrusaderFrank said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > NoNukes said:
> ...


I would love nothing more than to see parents and kids be held accountable. Maybe Betsy devos will force the truth out and we end up with a much more intelligent citizens.

Look at what public schools produce.  Trump supporters. Blue collar. The poorly educated.

When we slam public schools what we are really calling out are poor white trash white parents in Kentucky Arkansas Texas Pennsylvania Michigan etc. Don't blame the schools so many of us suck.


----------



## AnCap'n_Murica (Feb 12, 2017)

No.

I was forced to attend a government institution for 12 years, but got nothing resembling an education.


----------



## NoNukes (Feb 12, 2017)

CrusaderFrank said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...


Anti-intellectualism and anti-liberalism go hand in hand.


----------



## NoNukes (Feb 12, 2017)

AnCap'n_Murica said:


> No.
> 
> I was forced to attend a government institution for 12 years, but got nothing resembling an education.


Then you did not try.


----------



## rdean (Feb 12, 2017)

Some years in  public schools and some years at a private Catholic school.  Which, of course, is why I post so many Bible quotes.  Today's Republicans either haven't read the Bible or willingly follow Satan.


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 12, 2017)

AnCap'n_Murica said:


> No.
> 
> I was forced to attend a government institution for 12 years, but got nothing resembling an education.


That's your fault, isn't it? Certainly there were students in your classes who learned and became successful


----------



## AnCap'n_Murica (Feb 12, 2017)

NoNukes said:


> AnCap'n_Murica said:
> 
> 
> > No.
> ...


Oh, I tried alright. Got decent grades.

The bad news is that a lot of the "correct" answers weren't. That's how indoctrination works, comrade.


----------



## AnCap'n_Murica (Feb 12, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> AnCap'n_Murica said:
> 
> 
> > No.
> ...


Nobody said anything about being successful. The topic is whether one got an education.

I have been successful *despite *government indoctrination day camps, not because of them.


----------



## NoNukes (Feb 12, 2017)

AnCap'n_Murica said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> > AnCap'n_Murica said:
> ...


Good conspiracy theory. We are talking real life.


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 12, 2017)

AnCap'n_Murica said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > AnCap'n_Murica said:
> ...


That's the kids and parents fault. The poorer the community the poorer the results. No coincidence


----------



## AnCap'n_Murica (Feb 12, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> That's the kids and parents fault. The poorer the community the poorer the results. No coincidence


We've been told innumerable times that if the children are turned over to the government institutions for their "education", it will be best for them and all of society.

Now you fucking dicks want to shift the blame for your failure to meet your lofty promises?

Stuff it where the sun don''t shine.


----------



## AnCap'n_Murica (Feb 12, 2017)

NoNukes said:


> Good conspiracy theory. We are talking real life.


I gave the answers, got the grades, got a shit education. No conspiracy, just the nature of the poor products and high costs associated with monopolies. Something else I had to learn outside of your sacred government institutions of "learning".


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 12, 2017)

AnCap'n_Murica said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > That's the kids and parents fault. The poorer the community the poorer the results. No coincidence
> ...


What are you suggesting people should be free not to send their kids to school? I'm open to that. Throw out the bad students


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 12, 2017)

AnCap'n_Murica said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> > Good conspiracy theory. We are talking real life.
> ...


You aren't lying. Colleges still teach the same way they did 100 years ago.


----------



## AnCap'n_Murica (Feb 12, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> What are you suggesting people should be free not to send their kids to school? I'm open to that. Throw out the bad students


Absolutely.

If your "education" is all that, people would be beating the doors down to get in. But they're not, so you have to force them into those dreary day camps of ignorance.


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 12, 2017)

AnCap'n_Murica said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > What are you suggesting people should be free not to send their kids to school? I'm open to that. Throw out the bad students
> ...


They have to separate the average students from the above. I wasn't above still I turned out OK.

My brother has 2 kids. Ones a student one isn't. Still they both try. My brother demands it.


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 12, 2017)

Devoss and Republicans are calling American parents and students out


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 12, 2017)

AnCap'n_Murica said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > What are you suggesting people should be free not to send their kids to school? I'm open to that. Throw out the bad students
> ...




Yes they are.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 12, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Wrong


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 12, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...






All evidence to the contrary.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 12, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Fail


----------



## usmbguest5318 (Feb 13, 2017)

I don't like either of poll options, so no vote.  I didn't go to public schools.


----------



## psikeyhackr (Feb 13, 2017)

1. No

2. No



CrusaderFrank said:


> I went to public school in the Bronx when we read Dickens and Dante.


What good are Dickens and Dante?

I was interested in sci/tech stuff and the idiot nuns could not teach math worth a damn.  They gave us algebra books and did not use them.  I used my older sister's trigonometry book to teach myself.

When you don't know anything it is hard to figure out what to learn much less find a good book.  If we just created a good National Recommended Reading List there is no telling what impact it would have.

A 32 gigabyte USB stick could hold 30,000 books.  We don't need all that paper, just well made reliable tablets.

*Calculus Made Easy*, (1914) by Silvanus Thompson
http://www.gutenberg.org/files/33283/33283-pdf.pdf

*Teach Yourself Electricity and Electronics *(2006) by Stan Gibilisco
teach yourself electricity and electronics

*EveryCircuit*  by Igor Vytyaz
EveryCircuit - Android Apps on Google Play

psik


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 13, 2017)

And there it is again! For the 1000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000th time!


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 13, 2017)

psikeyhackr said:


> ....
> What good are Dickens and Dante?....




They are good for examining concepts, values, questions, and the human condition in ways that connect individuals, cultures, and peoples over the span of human history. They are good for producing thoughtful, reflective people who understand and appreciate western culture.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Feb 17, 2017)

teapartysamurai said:


> Yes, but I was educated in the public schools before they were destroyed by liberalism.
> 
> For example we were required to study the Constitution, American History, learn cursive, and even have a test on the Bill of Rights.
> 
> ...



Man, you sure are old to be on a computer!


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 18, 2017)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, but I was educated in the public schools before they were destroyed by liberalism.
> ...



I started with an abacus


----------



## anotherlife (Feb 18, 2017)

1+1 is not 3 but 4 you losers, can't you even get an accountancy degree after public school?


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 18, 2017)

Public schools are the great equalizer in our society

That is why conservatives hate them


----------



## anotherlife (Feb 18, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> psikeyhackr said:
> 
> 
> > ....
> ...



Yes.  I learnt to understand and appreciate western culture.  It connects people.  The more people they shoot, the more connected they feel.


----------



## anotherlife (Feb 18, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Public schools are the great equalizer in our society
> 
> That is why conservatives hate them



Very interesting statement.  So are public schools not the indoctrination machines that we all thought they were?


----------



## BULLDOG (Feb 18, 2017)

PredFan said:


> Ms. DeVos will at least try to fix the problem whereas her predecessors only made it worse. Common Core? Wtf?



She doesn't even know hat the problems are. Anyone can run down our public school system, but it takes more than the ability to donate millions to Trump to be able to figure out how to fix it. She has no experience in public education.  She doesn't even know where to start.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 18, 2017)

anotherlife said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Public schools are the great equalizer in our society
> ...


Actually they teach independent thought

Another thing conservatives fear


----------



## anotherlife (Feb 18, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



I'm afraid they don't.  Most public schools are liberal progressive leftists institutions.  They don't teach independent thought or any thought at all, but they want you to stop thinking and they force you to mindlessly buy into the ideology that they push.  Usually this ideology is semi communistic, and labels various groups of people undesirable, ultimately licensing self righteous robbery.


----------



## Mr Natural (Feb 18, 2017)

Public school K through 12 and a Bachelors from a State University.

Did very well in life. Thank you very much taxpayers.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 18, 2017)

anotherlife said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...


It is conservatives who restrict free thinking


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 18, 2017)

anotherlife said:


> ...  The more people they shoot, the more connected they feel.





????????????????


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 18, 2017)

anotherlife said:


> .... Most public schools are liberal progressive leftists institutions.  They don't teach independent thought or any thought at all.......




Nonsense.


----------



## anotherlife (Feb 18, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Okay then here is a piece of free thinking, straight out of a public school.  If you don't speak the language of my government and don't hand over your assets to me, then you are a ... and I am only right to put you away.


----------



## anotherlife (Feb 18, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > ...  The more people they shoot, the more connected they feel.
> ...



History class fell short on you?  We are talking about the foundation and roots of western culture here.  It is by the bullet.


----------



## anotherlife (Feb 18, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > .... Most public schools are liberal progressive leftists institutions.  They don't teach independent thought or any thought at all.......
> ...



Spell nonsense backwards.


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 18, 2017)

anotherlife said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...




Not at all. Clarify your intention.


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 18, 2017)

anotherlife said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...




Can't support any of your empty, hysterical claims?


----------



## anotherlife (Feb 18, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



It is difficult to sell any subject.  Teachers must be good salesmen.  Then on top of this, teachers also must imprint the logic of their subjects on students.  This may be all clear and clean if the subject is natural sciences for example.  But what if the subject is soft, like say history or literature.  In that case, for example, how do you sell the logic of your existence?  

For example let's take Fahrenheit since this year's February is unusually hot at 50++ F.  If you are a Polish school teacher, the Polish nation will give you no choice but to teach that Fahrenheit was German and his city to establish the thermostat reading was German Danzig, but it is really Polish and not German, because we Poles have a duty to kill off Nazis like him and rename his city to Gdansk.  Bravo.  Congratulation for the free thinking.


----------



## anotherlife (Feb 18, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



My statement is not new.  Groups of people and cultures have regularly committed suicide in east Europe and everywhere else in the world, by buying into western "culture".  Even the Russians who used to know better are now falling for it.  But the guns of the west are still guns, no matter how much velvet they wrap it in when they push it in your face.  Most famously, Machiavelly explained this to the whole world plainly as early as a 100 years ago.  Too bad, western propaganda and marketing has succeeded in scilencing it, to the point that it will not stop even when it destroys America itself by global Americanization.  Oh and this is too a great example of what schools will not allow you to include in your free thinking.  Hehehe.


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 19, 2017)

anotherlife said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...




Your attitude toward education says a lot about you.


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 19, 2017)

anotherlife said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...




Thanks Otis


----------



## anotherlife (Feb 19, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



You are a politically tainted teacher.  A socialist one.  Very common.  That is if you are a teacher like you claimed.  Whatever, I guess.  This is how you teach?  If I see you like that, I report you to the principle.


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 19, 2017)

anotherlife said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...






"A socialist one"? Me? 

Kid, you're not paying attention.


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 19, 2017)

anotherlife said:


> ...This is how you teach?  If I see you like that, I report you to the principle [sic].





If you could put together a coherent thought, we might be able to have a discussion. Give it a try.


----------



## Markle (Feb 20, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> It is conservatives who restrict free thinking



Yes, we see here the free speech, tolerance, and freethinking encouraged by my far left Progressive good friends.  Yep, that's the way they roll!


----------



## Markle (Feb 20, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > .... Most public schools are liberal progressive leftists institutions.  They don't teach independent thought or any thought at all.......
> ...



You're being facetious, aren't you...?  Hopefully!  You don't believe that and are just stirring the pot...right?


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 20, 2017)

Markle said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...




I'm in public schools every day. Your hyperbole is inaccurate.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 20, 2017)

Markle said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > It is conservatives who restrict free thinking
> ...


How is Milo doing these days?

Hear even CPAC won't let him speak because he supports pedophilia


----------



## Markle (Feb 20, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



National Education Association General Counsel Bob Chanin stated in July 2009.

Chanin: *"It is not because we care about children. And it is not because we have a vision of a great public school for every child.* NEA and its affiliates are effective advocates because we have power. And we have power because there are more than 3.2 million people who are willing to pay us hundreds of millions of dollars in dues...."


Says it all, does it not?


----------



## Markle (Feb 20, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Seek help!  Run don't walk, you're one desperate, sick puppy.


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 20, 2017)

I see independent thought, critical thinking, and  objective scholarship taught and encouraged every day. Not just in my classroom, but those of my peers. I see no "indoctrination." My colleagues and I discuss the unethical nature of same frequently. My fellow teachers hold a variety of political views along the spectrum on different issues. There is no monolithic group think, no obligation or encouragement to push any political agenda, and certainly no "indoctrination." Teachers are doing their best to teach students honestly, objectively and logically. That's what is going on in schools in the real world, not the world of online pissing contests.


----------



## Jackson (Feb 20, 2017)

Wry Catcher said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Ms. DeVos will at least try to fix the problem whereas her predecessors only made it worse. Common Core? Wtf?
> ...


I tutored in Common core and I had to admit, it was hard, due to the fact that I had never come into contact with it.  I believe there is a great deal of logic being taught with the Common Core.  It is getting back to basics plus more.  The students do more fiction and factual writing, and the math is a doozy!  It really requires the students to expand their knowledge if subjects.

I believe parents are criticizing this curriculum because it is so different from what we learned.  I approve of it!  They are having trouble helping their children although they knew the old mechanics of math and writing.  Wait to see how standardized tests come out...we may be surprised!


----------



## Jackson (Feb 20, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> I see independent thought, critical thinking, and  objective scholarship taught and encouraged every day. Not just in my classroom, but those of my peers. I see no "indoctrination." My colleagues and I discuss the unethical nature of same frequently. My fellow teachers hold a variety of political views along the spectrum on different issues. There is no monolithic group think, no obligation or encouragement to push any political agenda, and certainly no "indoctrination." Teachers are doing their best to teach students honestly, objectively and logically. That's what is going on in schools in the real world, not the world of online pissing contests.


Very good, Unkotare!  You actually discussed a topic! that lends credibility to your view.


----------

